# Deep sea fish in hoax tsunami email



## aquariumfishguy

An email containing photographs of bizarre-looking deep sea fish reportedly washed up on Thailand's Phuket beach after the tsunami actually contains images of fish collected during a study undertaken in 2003.

Go to the following address to look at all the article had to say, plus a great picture of the pictures of fish on film!

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/item.php?news=546


----------



## Cichlid Man

Poor fish, shame we can't keep these fish in aquariums because of there high pressure requirements, if we could then I'll probably be keeping angler fish rather than oscars. :lol:


----------



## Fish n chips

How come that there deep see fish and are washed up??


----------



## Damon

Ever been in a Tsunami?


----------



## Fish n chips

No


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Well lets see... a wave under water, going up to 600 mph.... hmmm, the question to ask is, what deep sea creature hasn't been disturbed by that?


----------



## shev

Wow, awesome site. the Fangtooth, Anoplogaster cornuta, (fifth one down) looks like a dragon goby. even says it's 15 cm.


----------



## Fish n chips

aquariumfishguy @ Sun Jan 23 said:


> Well lets see... a wave under water, going up to 600 mph.... hmmm, the question to ask is, what deep sea creature hasn't been disturbed by that?



Ok Ok :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Sorry if that sounded too sarcastic - but I couldn't resist!


----------

